

Simpleweather.com for sale - soundsop
http://www.simpleweather.com/
I thought that this sale was interesting because they include a pdf Media Kit on the site that gives a lot of details about the site.
======
soundsop
I thought that this sale was interesting because they include a pdf Media Kit
on the site that gives a lot of details about the site:
<http://www.simpleweather.com/swmedia.pdf>

